# I'm looking for creative types?



## Dwarven Godfather (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm looking for creative types I could get together with and helpp me on a little project that could expand into a big project for a M&M superlink. I'm located in the St. Louis area

This is a PA World like the world of Rifts, so I'm looking for people hwo can come up with new spells, psionics, Technology, basicly the works and we could also playtest this system as well as we create the new world of Alfglade and the project on www. misfit-studios.com is called Through the Ashes on their Forums under the M&M superlink for the synopsis. If you are interested please leave your post.


----------

